# Just heard some awesome news this evening.



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Like alot of you guys, I shoot a older model bow because that's pretty much all I can find that offers the length that is comfortable for me to shoot with fingers. Well just got the news this evening that Area 5150 is green lighting the production of a finger/target bow as one of its first bow models. Not exactly sure when they'll be available but I'm just guessing sometime this winter/spring. 

I can finally retire my old girl with her 1990s technology (cast riser, steel cables and 280 fps IBO) and replace her with a bow of the same approximate dimensions but with some of todays technology (FF cables, machined riser, and some speed!).

Don't mean to push a product here, just had to share what I think is some great news!


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Sounds neat....Got any Pics??....


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

No pics yet unfortunately. Will post some when I get them though.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Have they said if it be a cam or a lever bow?


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Keep an eye out...

Athens will be releasing a 41" ATA, 8" BH version of the Exceed soon.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

CutTheLoop said:


> Keep an eye out...
> 
> Athens will be releasing a 41" ATA, 8" BH version of the Exceed soon.


Brave move...good for them.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

CutTheLoop said:


> Keep an eye out...
> 
> Athens will be releasing a 41" ATA, 8" BH version of the Exceed soon.


CTL......If that new bow from Athens shoots as fast for it's A-T-A and brace specs as the Exceed does, it will be a seriously good bow for 3-D, and bowhunting.....Jim


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

NeilM said:


> Have they said if it be a cam or a lever bow?


Cammed lever bow


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Harperman said:


> CTL......If that new bow from Athens shoots as fast for it's A-T-A and brace specs as the Exceed does, it will be a seriously good bow for 3-D, and bowhunting.....Jim


No doubt.

Looking forward to trying it on for size.

May not be as fast as the Exceed, but it should certainly be a lot fast than a Conquest.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

CutTheLoop said:


> No doubt.
> 
> Looking forward to trying it on for size.
> 
> May not be as fast as the Exceed, but it should certainly be a lot fast than a Conquest.


CTL....I always thought that the Conquest line had real good arrow speed for the ATA, and brace specs, and being a single cam...I've often wondered, and discussed with a couple Franken-Bow building archers I know, about putting a Dual cam, or Hybrid cam set-up on a Conquest, or even a Conquest Apex....More leaning toward the Apex, but either might be sweet done up as a Dual cam, maybe with some High Country Hatchet cams, or even the old Martin Fury cams....Just a project that I had kicked around....Let "US" know how You get along with the new Athens........Take Care.....Jim


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Harperman said:


> CTL....I always thought that the Conquest line had real good arrow speed for the ATA, and brace specs, and being a single cam...I've often wondered, and discussed with a couple Franken-Bow building archers I know, about putting a Dual cam, or Hybrid cam set-up on a Conquest, or even a Conquest Apex....More leaning toward the Apex, but either might be sweet done up as a Dual cam, maybe with some High Country Hatchet cams, or even the old Martin Fury cams....Just a project that I had kicked around....Let "US" know how You get along with the new Athens........Take Care.....Jim


Ya know... that might make a pretty sweet rig, with binaries or dual track/slaved cams.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Area 5150 is growing!


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Supermag1 said:


> Like alot of you guys, I shoot a older model bow because that's pretty much all I can find that offers the length that is comfortable for me to shoot with fingers. Well just got the news this evening that Area 5150 is green lighting the production of a finger/target bow as one of its first bow models. Not exactly sure when they'll be available but I'm just guessing sometime this winter/spring.
> 
> I can finally retire my old girl with her 1990s technology (cast riser, steel cables and 280 fps IBO) and replace her with a bow of the same approximate dimensions but with some of todays technology (FF cables, machined riser, and some speed!).
> 
> Don't mean to push a product here, just had to share what I think is some great news!


Sounds good. I'll be watching for it.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes it is Slippy, slowly but surely. I'll be sure to share more as I find out about it jmoose.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Not to be a jerk, please dont read this as such, but what's with the Lever bows??..I had an Onieda X-80 AeroForce for a while, it was loud, heavy, uncomfortable grip, and had more pins/parts/cables than I ever wanted to mess with if it broke...It was smooth as butter, though...I also like the "LOOK" of the bow, it's more Recurve-like, but I havent seen any of the old, or new Lever bows that really made Me want to give up a regular Compound....Please enlighten Me as to the attraction that folks have for these bows....Maybe I'm missing out on a great shooting bow...Anyone got a Link, or pics, or something??....Thanks!........Jim


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I sit on the fence when it comes to lever bows. 

I shot an H250 back in the 1980's, it shot great, but I was not brave enough to buy it. Much later I bought a new 2005 Black Eagle and a s/h Aeroforce, both great bows that I enjoyed shooting, but I could never get the best out of them, I finally bought a Monster Bows Dragon, as it was hailed as THE finger shooters lever bow. Nice bow, but the only way I could get Connie velocities out of it was at poundage's that hurt and at lower velocities it was nice, but I was still a lot more consistently accurate with cam bows.

It seems lever bows either suit you or they don't, much like certain cam bows. In my case, I love the look and function of lever bows, but I am too inconsistent to risk shooting one in competition and they are too good to keep as wall hangars.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

i'm not familiar with the term lever bow. does anyone care to enlighten me, perhaps send me a link to a photo example of one. have a good weekend and happy shooting


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

minnie3 said:


> i'm not familiar with the term lever bow. does anyone care to enlighten me, perhaps send me a link to a photo example of one. have a good weekend and happy shooting


........Minnie, check out an Internet search for Oneida Bows, or Monster Bows Dragon.....Jim


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

What do you guys think about the vantage plus? 40 inches AtA 8 inches of brace and a 309-315 ibo


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Harperman said:


> Not to be a jerk, please dont read this as such, but what's with the Lever bows??..I had an Onieda X-80 AeroForce for a while, it was loud, heavy, uncomfortable grip, and had more pins/parts/cables than I ever wanted to mess with if it broke...It was smooth as butter, though...I also like the "LOOK" of the bow, it's more Recurve-like, but I havent seen any of the old, or new Lever bows that really made Me want to give up a regular Compound....Please enlighten Me as to the attraction that folks have for these bows....Maybe I'm missing out on a great shooting bow...Anyone got a Link, or pics, or something??....Thanks!........Jim


Jim,
The aeroforce is heavy but one can be made to shoot quiet.
I like the aeroforce because it's a very versatile bow as far as changing let off and draw length.
Go over to the gulf coast archery site...those guys know all about these bows.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

that is great news...im not a finger guy (well i like to point the finger) ...lol


----------



## TexNAss (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah I am hanging for the newest from 5150.. Lets just not tell my little lady.. 

As for the Vantage 40" ATA- too short for me with my fat fingers. Even the 43" I am currently shooting fingers pinches a little bit (hay I have big old paws- last set of motorcycle gloves I bought were 4XL).

47"or greater for me.


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

outdoorsman193 said:


> What do you guys think about the vantage plus? 40 inches AtA 8 inches of brace and a 309-315 ibo


The Vantage Plus is not listed as a 2011 bow. However, Hoyt does have a Vantage Pro with an ATA of 41 inches. I think that it would work just fine as a finger bow for hunting. My current hunting bow is a 2002 ProTec with Commandcams+ and an ATA of 41 inches. I shoot it as well as any of my longer bows. I'm 6'3" and have a draw length of 32 inches. Finger pinch is not a problem. I shoot one finger over and two under the nock. At full draw, I relax the bottom finger a bit.

I have been shooting bows with this ATA since the early 80's. Works for me.

Tom


----------



## bigguymiam (Apr 22, 2010)

*old finger shooter*

Back in the 80's, I shot a Martin Cougar magnum Free Style Limited. The bow still shoots well, but I bought a new Mathews Conquest 4 with a super soft cam and 29 " draw. I can shoot it with a clicker as it has a valley and is as smooth (drawing) as a baby's butt.
With a can't pinch finger tab with hair face, it fits great when I drop the third finger before release. I shoot two under when I draw.
Using Easton ACC arrows, beiter button, cavelier mag rest, Beiter stabilizer, Shibuya mount and Black Eagle scope.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Harperman said:


> Not to be a jerk, please dont read this as such, but what's with the Lever bows??..I had an Onieda X-80 AeroForce for a while, it was loud, heavy, uncomfortable grip, and had more pins/parts/cables than I ever wanted to mess with if it broke...It was smooth as butter, though...I also like the "LOOK" of the bow, it's more Recurve-like, but I havent seen any of the old, or new Lever bows that really made Me want to give up a regular Compound....Please enlighten Me as to the attraction that folks have for these bows....Maybe I'm missing out on a great shooting bow...Anyone got a Link, or pics, or something??....Thanks!........Jim


From what little I know so far, most of your complaints about that AeroForce are being addressed in this new bow (at least the loud, heavy, and for sure the uncomfortable grip part) in addition to an increase in performance. No pics yet, hoping to get them soon though.

Lever bows are a different animal, that's for sure. All the sound from a lever bow is reflected right back into the shooters face so they seem louder to the shooter than other bows (don't believe me shoot one and then stand to the side or slightly in front of one). Once you understand how one works, all those moving parts that intimidate you from working on one make sense and don't seem so intimidating (especially considering that you don't need a bow press to do any of the work, just a set of allen wrenches). The best way to learn about these bows is to just dive right in and tear one apart and put it back together, but having someone there or available to call does help if you lose track of what you've done or are doing.


----------



## Anonym (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey guys! I'm still around, just not much these days with all my spare time in the design laboratory. :wink: I can't release pictures of the Conspiracy yet, but I can give you a few of the specs and features we're shooting for in the design. Feel free to give us some feedback if there's something that may need changed.

We're looking to produce about a 47-inch tip-to-tip bow around a 6.5-7.0 inch brace height range. It will have a full draw weight range and be set up to use any of our cam designs. Cams will give a large range of draw lengths as well as let-off options. We're using fast-flight cabling, but may also be releasing versions for steel cables as well. Total weight is yet to be determined, but we're trying to get it as light as possible yet still steady in the hand (trying to get around the 4-lb area, maybe a little less).

It's going to be a "True Center" arrangement, with a deep-cut shelf and where the berger is set up in the vertical center of the bow. We find this is not only the easiest to set up and tune, but is also the most efficient set up to transfer the most energy from the bow directly behind the arrow (less paradox). Balance is critical, so we're looking to place the center of gravity in the shelf directly above the hand and slightly forward of the throat of the grip. We've had great feedback on our grip bed with the release of the prototype Angler bowfishing bows this past summer, so we're sticking with this design. The grip feels great in the hand and is thin (to accommodate various thickness grips to your liking) and not prone to torque.

We're also looking to have rear STS/Stabilizer mounts incorporated into the riser, multiple sight mounts to allow for slight vertical adjustments, dual berger holes, and anything else we might be inspired or convinced to incorporate into the design. Do we have good goals?

Anonym


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Martin Shadow cat is 41.5" ATA and has cam and parallel limbs, pretty competitive speed. I love mine so much I bought 2 more.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Pics of the Area 5150 CONSPIRACY are up on the GulfCoast Archery Forum, come check them out if you haven't already.


----------

